# ~~~TRI-MEGA~~~



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

*NOT GONNA MAKE ANOTHER SILLY "THREAD NAME" LOL...







HERE HE IS "TRI-MEGA" OFF MY BOY MEGATRON...LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF THIS BOY...*
*FOR HIS FULL PED CLICK HERE  *


----------



## 9361

Really pretty color


----------



## angelbaby

very nice lovin his color


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I love that first pic of him. He looks like he is howling at the moon.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

And he's just a pup:clap:


----------



## apbtmom76

He's a good lookin boy, I too like his color and that first pic is awesome, he's talkin to ya


----------



## Mach0

Growing fast. Good looking boy.


----------



## beccaboo

O.M.G. i want


----------



## oslak

love the color and built of your Boy


----------



## lunchbox'spoppa

you can really see the gotti in him.


----------



## MamaTank

Very good-lookin' boy!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

lunchbox'spoppa said:


> you can really see the gotti in him.


Why do you say that? He definitely doesn't have that "Gotti" look to him.


----------



## performanceknls

He looks much better now that he is starting to mature! Very handsome!


----------



## Nizmo

surprisingly clean.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Beautiful boy, his eyes are amazing


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Nizmo said:


> surprisingly clean.


Why surprisingly? Megatron is a clean dog as well.


----------



## 9361

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Why do you say that? He has more RE and Greyline in his ped than anything. He definitely doesn't have that "Gotti" look to him.


don't you see the slight coat ticking on is chest? :hammer: LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Shes Got Heart said:


> don't you see the slight coat ticking on is chest? :hammer: LOL


That is skin ticking (pigmentation) not coat ticking. I guess Kangol is Gotti too then lol


----------



## 9361

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That is skin ticking (pigmentation) not coat ticking. I guess Kangol is Gotti too then lol


lol Whatever!  Helena is 100% Gotti in that case, dang didn't even know I had a bully all this time!


----------



## dixieland

I like his coloring


----------



## Black Rabbit

LOL Megan. Na she's just got freckels


----------



## 9361

kg420 said:


> LOL Megan. Na she's just got freckels


Also have been told it's a sign of a Colby bloodline dog. :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit

LOL That reminds me of that movie. Walker Payne. The guy's like, "That's a Colby dog right?"


----------



## 9361

lol I haven't seen that movie.Everyone thinks Helena is a Colby that see's us on the street. lol


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE

Shes Got Heart said:


> Really pretty color


*THANK YOU! *


angelbaby said:


> very nice lovin his color


*THANK YOU! *


pitbullmamanatl said:


> I love that first pic of him. He looks like he is howling at the moon.


*THANK YOU! HE'S SAYING "WHERE MY DOGS AT?!?!" LOL*


CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> And he's just a pup:clap:


*THANK YOU! YUP...ONLY 8 MONTHS OLD IN THE PICS, HE WILL BE A YR IN SEPTEMBER*


apbtmom76 said:


> He's a good lookin boy, I too like his color and that first pic is awesome, he's talkin to ya


*THANK YOU! HE'S TELLING ME TOO FEED HIM! LOL*


Mach0 said:


> Growing fast. Good looking boy.


*THANK YOU! TOO FAST...LOL...*


beccaboo said:


> O.M.G. i want


*UHHHHH.....NO! LOL...J/K....*


oslak said:


> love the color and built of your Boy


*THANK YOU...YOU GUYS TORE ME A NEW ONE ON MY LAST POST BOUT HIS BUILT, GLAD THESE PICS SHOW HIS TRUE BUILT...CLEAN & BULLY...*


----------



## performanceknls

Some dogs just look sloppy as pups but he is maturing nicely!


----------



## SMiGGs

i would love to have a tri like this.


----------

